# Blues



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I will miss seeing Blues hanging out in Dowd...he seemed to have lived a good life!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Blues and I worked together at Timberline Tours in the early 90s. He was one of the best self rescuers I have paddled with. I know he's still happily swimming along behind his boat with his paddle sticking out of the cockpit.
RIP


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

God Bless ya Blues...


----------



## Ausdude (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello, I read the Vail Daily and the following is in the current edition:

*Vail Daily obituary: Douglas Charles “Blues” Voisard, 1949-2012.*


Vail Daily obituary: Douglas Charles “Blues” Voisard, 1949-2012 | VailDaily.com

*
*


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

That is a well lived life, sadly cut a bit short.


----------



## TraciS (Dec 17, 2012)

*Douglas Blues Voisard*

Blues was my first real boyfriend. We met at Malibu beach in 1973. He had just moved from New Hampshire and was learning to surf. He had the most striking blue eyes and was a sweet soul and a real gentleman. My family loved him and he and my father used to fix old cars together.

I took him skiing for the first time. That was hysterical! He told me he knew how to ski, coming from New England and all, so I took him to the top of Alta, Utah. Falling off the chairlift at the top and crashing about 100 times in the first run, it became obvious that he had never before been on skis! I guess he was determined to master skiing after that so he moved to Utah to get some skills.

We drifted apart but a few years later, I ran into him on the Snowbird tram. He was wearing a world war 1 leather flying helmet that he had attached car stereo speakers over his ears, an 8 track player on his chest and what looked like a motorcycle battery to power this contraption. Classic Blues! 

He had more adventures than most people will ever had. Considering that he tried to defy death on a daily basis, it's ironic that he passed from natural causes yet perfect that his last moments were spent on the top of a mountain doing what he loved. His spirit will be missed.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Great stories. . .Blues sounded like a way cool Dude. Wish I could have met him.


----------

